# Confused



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

Hi there, I've recently received an email from a gentleman in Nigeria, he had a very interesting proposition for me, he was the former head of the National Bank of Nigeria, somehow he has come into alot of money $10,000,000 US dollars, something to do with accounts or something, now he's got my details from somewhere online and he's asking me if I will help him out of a situation. He can't keep the money in Nigeria for tax reasons or something and he's asking me if he can use my account to transfer the money into, I'm all for it, he's giving me $500,000 dollars for my troubles, that seems like a fantastic return for nothing really, I'm just wondering will there be any negative tax implications for me if I do this,,,,thanks.


----------



## Blinder (16 Nov 2006)

If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.

Maybe you would like a look at this link becuase you hand over your bank details to a stranger so they can clear it out?
http://www.crimes-of-persuasion.com/Crimes/Business/nigerian.htm


----------



## Cashstrapped (16 Nov 2006)

This is a well known scam that has been going on for years, the main rules of any Bank Accounts is never ever ever give anyone your Bank Details, the great saying of "if you get something for nothing there's always a catch" is ringing very loud and clear on this one!!!!


----------



## Berni (16 Nov 2006)

And only earlier today you were telling us all how astute you are!!
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=317708

Cop yourself on, its one of the oldest scams on the net http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerian_419_scam


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

How do you mean? No he seems really honest, I've spoken to him on the phone, he even sent me the keys to the brief cases he's shipping over by dhl, and I've given him my bank details and he's given me his, all I had to send was 500 euro to an address in Holland for a diplomatic passport thingy for the transport of the briefcases as he couldn't do this from Nigeria.


----------



## Blinder (16 Nov 2006)

And it's not even April 1st?


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Nov 2006)

I smell [broken link removed] here...

Thread closed. Joeytheboy, strike one. Shouldn't you be packing, or something?


----------

